# use SwiftKey? Then vote for future features here!



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Not sure if this link has been posted or not, I apologize if it has. I emailed the SwiftKey developers the other day regarding more themes for their awesome keyboard and got a "swift" (ha ha) response from them.

"We are planning to release more themes over the coming months. However, it would be great if you could please post your suggestion (or add your vote to an existing suggestion) here http://support.swiftkey.net/forums/116689-1-swiftkey-x-ideas-

So if you like this keyboard and want to see more themes and other features please go vote by clicking the link in the email or below!

http://support.swiftkey.net/forums/116689-1-swiftkey-x-ideas-

Cheers!


----------



## nickparsell (Nov 30, 2011)

i just bought SwiftKey X for 10 cents. if you do not have this app. then buy it now for 10 cents on the market before the special offer ends!!


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

nickparsell said:


> i just bought SwiftKey X for 10 cents. if you do not have this app. then buy it now for 10 cents on the market before the special offer ends!!


+1


----------



## ChauncyG (Dec 21, 2011)

Without a doubt, the best virtual keyboard app out there. Once it learns your style of writing you wind up typing almost one stroke per word. Outstanding!

How about an ICS theme or at least a complimentary color scheme? Better yet, include a color picker in the app and you can play with it forever!


----------

